# Mandatory Vaccinations....Update...



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

We have been following this very closely...The 5th Circuit stated that this is "Government Overreach"...and this is really important...IN THE PRIVATE sector. With that 26 other states filed and the courts have consoldated them into the 6th Circuit...IMHO this will end up in the Supreme Court, But maybe not.
THE MANDATE is still in affect for FEDERAL employees....you damn sure better hope you can prove you're not an employee when the **** hits the fan!!!!! Here is the pdf on the 5th circuit decision...I especially like the part where the court stated ...NO MATTER HOW THIN YOUR PATIENCE WEAR.....


I will be in production on a podcast about the FORCED VACCINE MANDATE from our wonderful looney tune character the President.
The subject matter will include statements from HUD and other FEDERAL entities that touch the PPI....

I'll give you a tease...HUD has already put in writting that you the trash picker upper...the lawn mower...the photographer...
If the money comes from HUD you MUST get vaccinated...
I'll post link for everyone when we get it produced...probably late afternoon early evening...

I do hope all is well in everyone's world...


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

That photo with the vaccine comment is ridiculous. It's been out long enough to know that nothing bad can come from it. If you're a true Patriot and proud citizen you'll get the vaccine. Not getting the vaccine isn't about your freedoms, it's getting the vaccine to get our freedom back is more like it. Go with the science and not your political BS


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

USConsulting said:


> That photo with the vaccine comment is ridiculous. It's been out long enough to know that nothing bad can come from it. If you're a true Patriot and proud citizen you'll get the vaccine. Not getting the vaccine isn't about your freedoms, it's getting the vaccine to get our freedom back is more like it. Go with the science and not your political BS


show me the science


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

USConsulting said:


> That photo with the vaccine comment is ridiculous. It's been out long enough to know that nothing bad can come from it. If you're a true Patriot and proud citizen you'll get the vaccine. Not getting the vaccine isn't about your freedoms, it's getting the vaccine to get our freedom back is more like it. Go with the science and not your political BS


yet you didn't participate in the poll...


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

USConsulting said:


> That photo with the vaccine comment is ridiculous. It's been out long enough to know that nothing bad can come from it. If you're a true Patriot and proud citizen you'll get the vaccine. Not getting the vaccine isn't about your freedoms, it's getting the vaccine to get our freedom back is more like it. Go with the science and not your political BS


1. The photo may be true, maybe not. We don't know.

2. It's been out long enough to know that sad things CAN happen.

3. I am a true FREEDOM LOVING patriot and I used to be a proud citizen. I am ashamed of the lies coming from Biden, Fouci, and the rest of the looney left. No mask, one mask, two masks is best, no mask with vax, then mask back on even with vax...WTF? I'm supposed to take these clowns seriously? No thanks I'll leave your health care decisions up to you and your doctor.

4. Not getting the vaccine is ALL about freedom and personal choice. 

5. Have you noticed the more that get vaccinated the more freedoms are disappearing again? The ruling class apparently liked it better when they had full control of the sheeple, and they are currently trying to regain the tyranny achieved in the first year of covid.

8. The "science" tells me that there is 27 times better protection with natural immunity than the vaccine, and taking the vaccine could take over as my only defense. I have been closely exposed to covid several times, in my household and my office at work. So far I've turned in 4 negative results. Tell me again why I should be forced to bend over and take the vaccine.

7. This is ALL about political BS. If it were REALLY about American's health, the southern border would be shut down and no one allowed in without a negative test. Instead it's a free for all with a high rate of covid infection.


Look, once you let them tell you what you MUST put in your body, they OWN you, and freedom loving America is over. What inputs will the control next? Food? Drink? If they buy your health care they can have a say. You see how the freedom is taken in tiny increments that are "not a big deal"? What will you tell your grandchildren when they ask you why you didn't take a stand?

I want the very best health for you and ALL people, and I want each individual to choose how they decide achieve it!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

.....Look, once you let them tell you what you MUST put in your body, they OWN you, and freedom loving America is over. What inputs will the control next? Food? Drink? If they buy your health care they can have a say. You see how the freedom is taken in tiny increments that are "not a big deal"? What will you tell your grandchildren when they ask you why you didn't take a stand?......

BINGO, We have been doing a series on Certification of Vaccination ID for a year now...the more we research the bigger the farse becomes....they have basically taken a cold virus that many have not heard about and scared the poop out of 60% of the people...
I'm definitely not saying I have all the answers but I have seen how Fauci has been 'experimenting' with germ warfare for about 50 years now...remember he KNEW everything about AIDS and recommended ATZ which esclated the virus results because the virus faled to do what it was designed to do. 
I grew up in Nevada I kinda understand the book making business (sorta made book under the table) I will lay 11-1 odd that everyone of us has had a form of Corona Virus...since there is 6 strains....keep that in mind. They have 4 more to scare you into compliance.

I'll give you a tease....PER HUD...evryone down the line will HAVE TO SHOW PROOF OF VACCINATION TO SET FOOT ON A HUD PROPERTY OR PERFORM SERVICES ON ANY LEVEL...ie:the order mill employees also.......How many other mortage houses are FEDERALLY INSURED????? 
Don't believe I need to point out how many in the industry stood up when the Employee/IC issue came up and the industry could have made a statement and truly become Independant Contractors.
If anyoone would like links to any of the productions we have doneemail me at
[email protected] 
I've lost count of how many we have produced. 
This is pretty long article but a ton of information worth a look-see..


----------



## Topgun (May 26, 2018)

safeguard dropout said:


> 1. The photo may be true, maybe not. We don't know.
> 
> 2. It's been out long enough to know that sad things CAN happen.
> 
> ...


I'm with you. The CDC just came out and all of you who believe in them highly should know they said if you are vaccinated, it does not stop you from getting covid, plus hospitals from the beginning have been receiving $13,000 just to say they have a covid patient, and $39,000 if they die of covid, so they have every reason to say it so they can get paid.


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> show me the science



You have the internet, it's all there. There are no secrets..... You're just showing your naive stupidity. Do you really want to do this ? How about you tell me what you're basing your facts from.


safeguard dropout said:


> 1. The photo may be true, maybe not. We don't know.
> 
> 2. It's been out long enough to know that sad things CAN happen.
> 
> ...


This is where I chose to back out of this conversation because you are obviously one of those people that think they know more than people with degrees and experience in healthcare and science. It's like talking to a wall and you really need to start reading the correspondence that is correct. I


Topgun said:


> I'm with you. The CDC just came out and all of you who believe in them highly should know they said if you are vaccinated, it does not stop you from getting covid, plus hospitals from the beginning have been receiving $13,000 just to say they have a covid patient, and $39,000 if they die of covid, so they have every reason to say it so they can get paid.


You guys are unbelievable. No one said it doesn't prevent you from getting it but it takes away the chance of death.
My GF is a hospital VP and the scale you provided isn't accurate and has levels of variables. So Dr. Google isn't your place to get your info unless the source is solid. What does Biden, Fauci, or anyone have to do with being a patriot and doing your part so we can get back to the freedoms we are fortunate enough to have. Don't take your freedoms and so the opposite with them. I'm sure you were all vaccinated for all of the other stuff when you were kids. What's the big friggin deal, afraid of a needle are you ?? Come on guys, use your head. Damn......


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

USConsulting said:


> You have the internet, it's all there. There are no secrets..... You're just showing your naive stupidity. Do you really want to do this ? How about you tell me what you're basing your facts from.
> 
> 
> This is where I chose to back out of this conversation because you are obviously one of those people that think they know more than people with degrees and experience in healthcare and science. It's like talking to a wall and you really need to start reading the correspondence that is correct. I
> ...


Clearly we will will never agree. This is not so much about the vaccine as it is a blatant over reach of government power. You are willing to let Biden strip away my constitutional rights, with the promise of reinstatement of said rights, only after every American is in compliance with his unconstitutional demands. Dude, how does this define freedom??

But I digress. Back to the covid vaccine....

Yes, I had all the vaccines as a kid, and I gave the same ones (and more) to my own children. Here's the REALLY crazy part. We didn't get any of the diseases we were vaccinated for!! So why can you still get covid after being vaccinated? It's NOT a vaccine.....well back the truck up a second! I guess it is sort of a vaccine due to the CDC CHANGEING IT'S DEFINITION OF A VACCINE TO ACCOMODATE THE COVID VAX! No lie, all true. according to the new definition, vitamin C, and D, and zinc, and anything else that could improve your health and immune is a "vaccine". Who knew?!

So what is in this potion that they want in me so bad? Any salesmen will tell you that a good product sells itself. This product is not only free, but millions of people have offers from employers PAYING THEM to get it! But 80-100 million people don't want it! Why? I think it's a fair question that you don't think I have the right to ask. You would have me shut up and get jabbed. 

Oh HELL no.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

......You have the internet, it's all there. There are no secrets..... You're just showing your naive stupidity. Do you really want to do this ? How about you tell me what you're basing your facts from......

You're right it is all there...so quit being niave... Some may run their jibs and be talking out the side of their neck...not me...
OH BTW...you still haven't shown the sciece to back your statement....
On a side note I'll place the link I placed above with an article I researched that contains 25 links to what I state...stop being lazy and go read the article then we can have a discussion about the facts


CDC owns over 50 patents on vaccines…that makes them a BUSINESS…In regards to Fauci. I will not getinto that here. Research him. He was responsible for AIDS….He has a serious track record of being dishonest.
CDC Members Own More Than 50 Patents Connected to Vaccinations
The following is a partial list of some of the patents that are owned or shared by members of the CDC and/or ACIP committee, including Dr. Paul Offit:

"Nucleic acid vaccines for prevention of flavivirus infection" - This patent comes into play during the manufacturing process of vaccines for yellow fever, Zika, Dengue, West Nile virus and more.
Various vaccination testing methods - When pharmaceutical companies need to test aspects of a new vaccine, they may utilize one of the CDC's patented testing methods including an artificial lung system for aerosol vaccines and a process that screens new vaccines for human rhinoviruses.
Adjuvant patents - Adjuvants are components within vaccinations intended to create an intensified immune reaction; members of the ACIP own patents on adjuvants used specifically in vaccinations created for premature babies and full term newborns.
Assays that assist vaccine development - During the vaccine development process, manufacturers will often observe biological samples for specific antibodies; the CDC owns a patent on an assay that facilitates this monitoring system.
Vaccine quality control - patents on various aspects of quality control for vaccinations are utilized by pharmaceutical companies on a large scale once a new vaccine is actively distributed to the public.
In total, 56 individual patents were found to be owned or shared by one or more members of the ACIP committee or other committees within the CDC.
“The CDC is a subsidiary of the pharmaceutical industry. The agency owns more than 20 vaccine patents and purchases and sells $4.1 billion in vaccines annually. Congressman Dave Weldon has pointed out that the primary metric for success across the CDC is how many vaccines the agency sells and how successfully the agency expands its vaccine program—regardless of any negative effects on human health.”
Robert F Kennedy, Jr
What are the 9 worst words you can hear????









let that sink in.......


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

If that exemption list doesn't raise any questions in your brain, immediately check yourself for a pulse! You're either dead or brain dead.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey gang the podcast did not miix well so we will be doing a "do over" for lack of a better word...


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

10% of the U.S. Population contracted COVID 99.8% of them survived that means about 300 million yes that’s correct 300 million didn’t get it even before the vaccine came out. So please tell me again why we shut down the country?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I said this over a year ago in a production...
Back in High school ...when they taught meaninful education...yes that makes me old!
In a health class we were taught that there ARE 6 STRAINS of CORONA VIRUS....
So they have terrified everyone with 2, so there are 4 more they can legitimately use before making up new strains to terrify everyone of the sheeple into compliance...
that said....11-1 says that everyone of us has had some strain of Certification Of VaccinationID in our lifetime...we just thought it was a really bad cold or case of the flu....
There is enough informatiuon in the cyber-sphere that everyone by now should know the Anthony FRAUDCI is a complete tool and has been experimenting with germ warfare on live subjects for 50 years now...why more don't speak up is beyond me...
HE LIED to Congress...if it was anyone of us we'd be in a 6x9 with 3 hots and a cot....
I find it extremely IRONIC that HUD will have you spray bleach on mold then cover it with kilz...in complete violation of OSHA... so the property can be resold, yet want you vaccinated to pick up trash in the yard...on a property where 99.99999999999999999% of the time you don't come close enough (6 feet) into no contact with people...
Keep in mind that is being done ON THE ORDER OF A KNOWN....well you all know what and who Creepy Uncle Joe is...and does.
Sorry for the political rant...but there is definitely something wrong when TB KILLS of 1.5 million a year and is deadlier than COVID-19 when it comes to respitory infections....yet Governments around the world are forcing a vaccination on you for a virus that has a 99.96% recovery rate....
If you think it is crazy now just wait untill more of this election crap comes out....We are about to learn in real time how the 9th & 10th Amendments work and why 3rd Amendment is in our Constitution...and why we should never do like Australia and give up our 2nd Amendment...
For Aladay Mobile Media we do hope all is well in your corner of the world...Let's have a great day and Let's all be safe out there...


----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

cover2 said:


> 10% of the U.S. Population contracted COVID 99.8% of them survived that means about 300 million yes that’s correct 300 million didn’t get it even before the vaccine came out. So please tell me again why we shut down the country?



You answered your own question. Shutting down the country prevented the virus from spreading unchecked. Get the vaccine and be a patriot!


----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

Cleanupman said:


> I said this over a year ago in a production...
> Back in High school ...when they taught meaninful education...yes that makes me old!
> In a health class we were taught that there ARE 6 STRAINS of CORONA VIRUS....
> So they have terrified everyone with 2, so there are 4 more they can legitimately use before making up new strains to terrify everyone of the sheeple into compliance...
> ...



In that meaningful education did they teach you when to start a new paragraph or how to spell?

I am by no means an English major but if I was going to spout off about how education was better back in the day I would make sure I spelled words correctly.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Love Grammer Nazi's...sometimes on a phone the autocorrect and the fact that the keyboard is basically microscopic it can be tough for my old eyes to see what I have done before I se






nd. So please forgive my sorry pathetic ass for offering solid information to folks that are overly educated in an insane industry......


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

crender said:


> You answered your own question. Shutting down the country prevented the virus from spreading unchecked. Get the vaccine and be a patriot!


Bullshit, why would anyone get a vaccine for a virus with this kind of survival rate? If it works so well why are people still getting it? Since when do you need a vaccine to be a patriot?


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

crender said:


> In that meaningful education did they teach you when to start a new paragraph or how to spell?
> 
> I am by no means an English major but if I was going to spout off about how education was better back in the day I would make sure I spelled words correctly.


So you take no issue with the content of what he said? Good. Me too.


----------



## eastcoast (Jul 18, 2013)

USConsulting said:


> That photo with the vaccine comment is ridiculous. It's been out long enough to know that nothing bad can come from it. If you're a true Patriot and proud citizen you'll get the vaccine. Not getting the vaccine isn't about your freedoms, it's getting the vaccine to get our freedom back is more like it. Go with the science and not your political BS


I know several people who have died from the vaccine or have blood clots. I have a friend who was at the ER and he said it was full of blood clot patients Go do your research before you encourage anyone to get the vaccine.


----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

eastcoast said:


> I know several people who have died from the vaccine or have blood clots. I have a friend who was at the ER and he said it was full of blood clot patients Go do your research before you encourage anyone to get the vaccine.




Those are anecdotal examples. If you knew anything about research you would understand you should have 3 peer-reviewed sources to back up your argument. Research is not looking up idiotic examples on Facebook. The vaccine is perfectly safe and thanks to President Biden all of you will have to get the vaccine to continue working in the industry. Finally, we have someone in the white house who understands science.


----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

cover2 said:


> Bullshit, why would anyone get a vaccine for a virus with this kind of survival rate? If it works so well why are people still getting it? Since when do you need a vaccine to be a patriot?



When you get the flu vaccine you still sometimes get the flu. If you understood how vaccines work you would understand that. It keeps you from getting really sick. Get your vaccine and be a patriot.


----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

safeguard dropout said:


> So you take no issue with the content of what he said? Good. Me too.



His post was so filled with misinformation it was not worth my time to point out all his flawed logic.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

crender said:


> Finally, we have someone in the white house who understands science.


Is this "science" you speak of applicable on the southern border? Covid is pouring across the southern border. That is a fact. If this was all about beating covid, then why on God's green earth does Biden not give a squirt of piss about the illegals? Hundred's of thousands....soon to be a million more illegally crossing our border and given free rides to the interiors of this once great nation. None of them are forced into the vaccine, but law abiding citizens must get knocked up. Doesn't this seem odd to you?

All kinds of research shows that natural immunity is far better than any vax, Have you seen the study from Israel? Hint: your won't hear about it on CNN. There are all kinds of treatments available with near 100% effectiveness against covid morbidity. The supply chain to these treatments has been mysteriously cut off, and the president vilifies the unvaxed as he shreds the constitution and mandates the jab. 

Just answer me one question....

Why do you concern yourself with me not being vaccinated when you are vaccinated? How can I possibly harm you? You've made your choice and I truly hope it's the right choice for you. I've made my choice, why don't you feel the same about me? So, sorry. That was 2 questions.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

not sure whom this 'Crender" individual is...I'm really trying to contain myself...**** it...dude...dudette whatever you may be you're dumb as a box of rocks...I do not do Facebook, MSM. or TV for that matter... I research...
You support Biden????
So you do you also support child trafficking???








Digging Deep into Why They Hate DJT


Today we explore the three areas of why They hate DJT. #1) He's not Establishment #2) They can't control him #3) He has attacked Human Trafficking & Pedophilia Special Thanks to the Following for maki




rumble.com




Yeah I'll go there and here is my receipts.....
OH AND A PS: Where are your 3 peer reviewed papers???
If you need to know where to purchase them go ask Kevin Folta he will be able to refer you to at least 7 or 8...if you can afford him he'll write you one...


----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

safeguard dropout said:


> Is this "science" you speak of applicable on the southern border? Covid is pouring across the southern border. That is a fact. If this was all about beating covid, then why on God's green earth does Biden not give a squirt of piss about the illegals? Hundred's of thousands....soon to be a million more illegally crossing our border and given free rides to the interiors of this once great nation. None of them are forced into the vaccine, but law abiding citizens must get knocked up. Doesn't this seem odd to you?
> 
> All kinds of research shows that natural immunity is far better than any vax, Have you seen the study from Israel? Hint: your won't hear about it on CNN. There are all kinds of treatments available with near 100% effectiveness against covid morbidity. The supply chain to these treatments has been mysteriously cut off, and the president vilifies the unvaxed as he shreds the constitution and mandates the jab.
> 
> ...



You not being vaccinated you could be spreading the virus to others. Your choice affects others. If it only affected you then I would not care. Thank goodness you are going to be forced to get the vaccine and make others around you safe.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

You're completely brainwashed.
Do you have any clue how stupid that sounds?????
You're the perfect mark for this industry.....
Make sure when you view this you pay attention to the masks...


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

crender said:


> You not being vaccinated you could be spreading the virus to others. Your choice affects others. If it only affected you then I would not care. Thank goodness you are going to be forced to get the vaccine and make others around you safe.


How is it that you don't know that vaccinated people also can spread the virus?? You are the perfect puppet. 

I will not be forced into any vaccine. Parts of this country are still free and thankfully I reside there.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

@Cender









Pfizer and Moderna Failed to Follow Up With FDA on Children’s Deaths From Jabs


Pfizer and Moderna did not bother to follow up with the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to obtain information regarding reports submitted to the Vaccine Adverse Events Reporting System (VAERS) o…




cleverjourneys.com













COVID-19 Vaccination


COVID-19 vaccines protect against COVID-19. Get safety info and more.




www.cdc.gov













COVID-19 Vaccine Related Fatalities Updated


VAERS confirmed over 6000 additional COVID-19 vaccine death reports




www.precisionvaccinations.com










Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine's Reactions and Adverse Events | CDC


Information about reactions and adverse events reported by recipients of the Moderna COVID-19 vaccine.




www.cdc.gov





OH BTW what you are demanding everyone do to protect you from them after you protected yourself from us is a serum that has not received FDA (not that it really matters) approval...Japan, Germany, the Scandinavia Countries....almost all of Europe have stopped the manditory jab because there is an unacceptable amount of adverse events directly associated with the vaccine....
Yet Cender...you wish to berate those that are somewhat informed on the subject. very typical of a facist socialist mentality....shame on you for not protecting yourself you're endangering me ...even though you got the jab...
for the record...you get a vaccine to PREVENT you from contraction....do you know since they came out with the jab that the FDA CHANGED THE DEFINITION OF VACCINE TO ACCOMODATE THE REACTIONS TO THE VACCINE

Since you, Cender, are some self annointed expert on vaccinations kindly enlighten us as to why you have to receive a vaccine "booster" every 5 months for a virus that the recovery rate is 99.97% and can and has been effectively treated with ivermectin and Hydroxychloriquin. Sure would like to see the three peer reviewed papers you can produce....

But hey let's look on the bright side of things. The mRNA shot that everyone is getting...did you get it???? Because it has DNA altering ingredients in it that allow for Bill Gates to enforce patent number 2020060606....

.....Patent WO / 2020/060606 relates to officially recorded facts. It was registered on March 26, 2020. It was made by Microsoft Technology Licensing LLC under the presidency of Gates and gained international status on April 22, 2020. " Cryptocurrency system using body activity data " is the title of this patent.

The online patent application can be summarized as follows: The human body activity associated with the task provided to a user can be used in the mining process of a cryptocurrency system. A server can provide a task to a user's device connected to the server. A sensor attached to the user's device or positioned within it can detect the user's body activity. Body activity data can be generated based on the attained body activity of the user. The cryptocurrency system connected to the user's device can verify whether the data generated by body activity meet the conditions set by the cryptocurrency system, and can issue cryptocurrency to the user whose body activity data is verified."

In other words, thanks to the crypto money, the chip that monitors the daily physical activity of the person will be placed in the body. If the conditions are met, the person receives certain bonuses that can be spent on something.....

yes that translates... to you will be literally owned by Bill Gates...

Hey Happy Friday Folks...8 O'Clock when the show begins...Get on the phone and tell your friends...IT'S gonna be a ROCK-N-ROLL weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

on a side note we are researching the OSHA angle will keep everyone updated...not sure if OSHA actually has the ability to enforce a vaccine mandate of any type....
Just thinking out loud here...
Why is there this massive push to get vaccinated? 
Why Yesterday in Australia did more vaccinated people die than unvaccinated people died from the dreeded Certification of vaccination ID?
Why are they finding Graphine Oxide in blood samples of the Vaccinated?










In closing I find it ironic that in NYC you must have a certificate that says you are healthy to go eat poison at McDonalds....


----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

Cleanupman said:


> @Cender
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, a tinfoil-wearing nut job who can only read conspiracy theories on Facebook.

Secondly, there is nothing wrong with socialism. If you were even the slightest bit educated you would know that. Luxenberg and other European countries do very well with a socialist economy.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

somebody wanna tell nitwit or do I????????


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

crender said:


> Wow, a tinfoil-wearing nut job who can only read conspiracy theories on Facebook.
> 
> Secondly, there is nothing wrong with socialism. If you were even the slightest bit educated you would know that. Luxenberg and other European countries do very well with a socialist economy.


Somebody wanna fill nitwit in or do I????


----------



## eastcoast (Jul 18, 2013)

crender said:


> Wow, a tinfoil-wearing nut job who can only read conspiracy theories on Facebook.
> 
> Secondly, there is nothing wrong with socialism. If you were even the slightest bit educated you would know that. Luxenberg and other European countries do very well with a socialist economy.


----------



## eastcoast (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Just a little update that just came across my desk....
In September in the UK.....70% of the COVID-19 deaths...FULLY VACCINATED
40% of deaths in Maryland...FULLY VACCINATED...
keep thinking this isn't about control as you run out and get a forced vaccination to go pick up the garbage on a federally governed property...vertually every property in the Foreclosure busines has some type of federal reach...they are all INSURED by the government...look up mortgage insurance.
Clips and links to above will be in todays podcast tht is being produced as I type....
It's....FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GG3 (Mar 3, 2013)

I think Cleanupman is still in Dallas waiting for the JFK arrival....


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GG3 said:


> I think Cleanupman is still in Dallas waiting for the JFK arrival....


Love those that never care enough to be informed while talking out the side of their neck.....


----------



## GG3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Is this Joe Rogan..?


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

These people that TOTALLY support the vaccine and the mandates (not laws) are so hell bent on chastising those of us that disagree with them, that they refuse to look at any other information.
There is currently information out lending itself to the POSSIBLE fact that the numbers for actual Covid cases in the U.S. have been skewed. What might you ask is the number? 
Before I disclose it think about this, I currently work in a large manufacturing facility (200+people on the floor at any given time.) Pre Vaccine we had about 10% of the total workforce contract Covid.
So 20 people got it 3 were hospitalized 15 stated it was like a nasty flu and 2 stated they didn't even know they had it, they just lost their sense of taste and smell briefly.
Post vaccine and mask restrictions lifted we had maybe 5% of the remaining 200 contract it. So 9 more people get it and 3 of them were vaccinated. Company panics and REINSTATES the mask policy and the the numbers go up to more people contracting the virus. By this time 75% of the entire workforce is vaccinated and guess who is getting the virus? Vaccinated and wearing the mask!!
Bottom line...............Every person survived with no residual effects. The 3 that were hospitalized had pneumonia and then tested positive for Covid while IN the hospital.
So this is not science it is a reality of what I have witnessed.
So here is the answer to the numbers that the CDC MIGHT have skewed rumor has it 146 million people have had Covid in the U.S. pre vaccine, IF 99.8% of these cases survived (which is the survival rate) and these numbers are correct, why the hell would anyone get a vaccine?
Follow the money not the science. 
In no way shape or form am I anti vax if you want it and it makes you FEEL secure by all means go get it. Does Covid kill? Yep, I just wonder how many Covid deaths were actually from the virus, or did these people (not all) die WITH Covid and not OF Covid. 
Doctors that oppose the vaccine (must have received their degrees from the wrong university) are being discredited for their views, why? 
Natural immunity and antibodies apparently are no longer considered science, they are now considered non compliant. 
One more little tidbit and I'm done with my rant and then all the vaccinated pro vaccine smarter than me can level your opposition to my post. 
The segment of the population that is most susceptible to this affliction 65 and over live in the state that had the least amount of cases and least amount of restrictions and has literally told the government to shove the mandates up their backside. That's reality not science.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

cover2 said:


> These people that TOTALLY support the vaccine and the mandates (not laws) are so hell bent on chastising those of us that disagree with them, that they refuse to look at any other information.
> There is currently information out lending itself to the POSSIBLE fact that the numbers for actual Covid cases in the U.S. have been skewed. What might you ask is the number?
> Before I disclose it think about this, I currently work in a large manufacturing facility (200+people on the floor at any given time.) Pre Vaccine we had about 10% of the total workforce contract Covid.
> So 20 people got it 3 were hospitalized 15 stated it was like a nasty flu and 2 stated they didn't even know they had it, they just lost their sense of taste and smell briefly.
> ...


That is the way numbers are coming in around the planet...that said...MARBURG...look that up....and Gates and his "weaponized smallpox" that our CC purchased vaccines for already...get you pantry's stocked. **** is about to get a little goofy....


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Cleanupman said:


> Love those that never care enough to be informed while talking out the side of their neck.....


I will disagree with you here. These people most certainly do care enough to be informed. The challenge we face is that too many sheeple allow others to do their thinking for them.


----------

